# What are these little things?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I keep finding these pod type cocoons in my flower beds while weeding, etc. They are a dark reddish brown color & I squish them every time I find one & white slimey stuff oozes out. I'm sure it's going to turn into some kind of bug, well if I didn't squish it then it would.

Just hope I'm not squishing anything benificial?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Squish all of them but one or two.......mark the spot....and watch it

geo


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't you find them in your soil while weeding? I had always thought that they were June Bug Larva but not sure & I hate June Bugs!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Throw them to the chickens. 
You can put a pan of water under an outside light and it will have a lot of june bugs in it the next morning. Chickens love them.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

are they these?
http://www.redwormcomposting.com/worm-composting/red-worm-cocoons/


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Tapered brown red cocoon? Segmented? I don't know what they are either...

But would like to know.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

In a flower garden, it could be one of hundreds of moths since there are so many which are identical in pupa stage. It would take a bit of searching to find which moth's caterpillar is hosted by your plants to establish a base. Surest method is to place several in a jar and see what hatches. One guarantee is that it will not be beneficial. All moths may be beautiful in their own way but they get there by coming from an ugly worm with a glutinous appetite for vegetation. Where one draws the line between lovely sphinx moth and hated tomato hornworm is up to the individual. 

Martin


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

frankva said:


> Tapered brown red cocoon? Segmented? I don't know what they are either...
> 
> But would like to know.


We have them here, they wiggle. I find them in the soil when digging, don't know what they eather.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I have a rule: pupa in the ground are squished where found; pupa on milkweed are safe.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Now, Bee, that is interesting. Will you explain why you agree with that rule please?


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reflectedlight/3421287674/


This? It's a tomato horn worn cocoon...gross huh? The chickens like them though 

-=Sarah
www.beewench.blogspot.com


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Throw them to the chickens.
> You can put a pan of water under an outside light and it will have a lot of june bugs in it the next morning. Chickens love them.


I don't have any chickens but will my ducks eat them?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

frankva said:


> Tapered brown red cocoon? Segmented? I don't know what they are either...
> 
> But would like to know.


Yep, you've described them perfectly! 
I'll just keep killing them!


Martin I can't imagine anyone thinking Tomato Hornworms are pretty! I spray my tomato plants with BT after they get so big to make sure I don't get any hornworms!!


----------



## BruceC (Jan 19, 2011)

Hard to say without a better description but it&#8217;s a banner year for cicadas on my property.


----------



## kimbledawn (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

They may be black soldier fly pupa. I find them all the time in my compost area.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Paquebot said:


> Where one draws the line between lovely sphinx moth and hated tomato hornworm is up to the individual.
> 
> Martin





Backfourty said:


> Martin I can't imagine anyone thinking Tomato Hornworms are pretty! I spray my tomato plants with BT after they get so big to make sure I don't get any hornworms!!


I didn't say that they were pretty but referred to them as hated. And yet nobody can ever say that a sphinx moth is not pretty.

Martin


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

If they are hornworms, find someone who owns a bearded dragon. They'll pay $1 each for the worms, no problem.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

Paquebot said:


> I didn't say that they were pretty but referred to them as hated. And yet nobody can ever say that a sphinx moth is not pretty.
> 
> Martin


Both are interesting creatures. 

The darker green body fluid, contrasting with the bright green hornworm body, really is quite attractive.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Sphinx moth is one of my favorite creatures! I didn't know they were horn worms (ewwwwww) ! How amazing to start as something so vile looking and scary (to me anyway) and become one of the most awesome looking ! God does amazing things!


----------

